# Watching IPTV with VLC



## balanga (Jul 5, 2019)

I've never managed to watch any IPTV channels using VLC and can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. It is supposed to be very straightforward but I always get errors.


> Your input can't be opened:
> 
> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://abcxyz.......:8080/......'. Check the log for details.



Not sure where to check log...


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 5, 2019)

It is because 95% of the content is bootleg and they want to charge you money.
Name me one legit free IPTV system and I will show you how to view it.

That said I use rtsp with my IP Cams on VLC and I stream podcasts in the m3u format to VLC.
It all works fine for me.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 5, 2019)

Content providers want to control where the streams go. Even NASA-TV ditched thier IPTV stream for Official YouTube channel.
WebRTC is here to stay along with DRM.


----------

